# Capacitors ?



## George (Sep 8, 2021)

Does anybody know where i can buy Capacitors from in Winnipeg?? I guess mine went bang while I was making terrible chips lol , don’t really want to wait for Amazon or eBay. Just as i was having fun, attempting to make a tail stock die holder


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 8, 2021)

Princess Auto


----------



## George (Sep 8, 2021)

I have looked but it doesn’t look like they stock a 125v 200uf type.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 8, 2021)

If you can find one on Amazon.ca that states "shipped by Amazon" you'll get it pretty fast.


----------



## George (Sep 8, 2021)

Okay thank you, but now I need some electrical experts to clarify for me please pic 1 is the motor 2 and 3 are the capacitor types, which one is a run and which is a start? Also the smaller capacitor looks like the wrong voltage spec, also the plate on the motor has higher figures than what the capacitors used are, what am i missing, not an electrical know how, so I am kinda confused  yes it’s a cheap Chinese motor that came with my lathe. Can i use different uF sizes?


----------



## DPittman (Sep 8, 2021)

Wow it really did go bang! I didn't know they could do that.


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 8, 2021)

Any electric motor repair shop should have it.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 8, 2021)

I've had luck with Amre Supply (in Calgary).  They appear to have a presence in Winnipeg.  They have parts for motors, furnaces etc.  I've ordered starting capacitors from them.

https://www.amresupply.com/locations/winnipeg

Here is a 125V 250uf
https://www.amresupply.com/part/35-216A125-CAPACITOR-216-259-MFD-110-125V

and a 250v 25uf start capacitor
https://www.amresupply.com/part/35-21A250-CAPACITOR-START-21-25MFD-220V


----------



## PeterT (Sep 8, 2021)

Hopefully you will find something suitable. I would lean towards trusting information from a motor shop or knowledgeable electrician type when it comes to specs. Another thing I would say is investigate the reason why it went or you risk having the same outcome. It could just be old & cycled out, but the centrifugal switch & related wiring comes to mind.


----------



## George (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes, and thank you, i found a local place that i didn't even know existed lol, i got 2 of them $12.50 each, so now to take the motor out and check the points, centrifugal switch, and other inner workings for damage or clues.


----------



## George (Sep 8, 2021)

All Good, took the motor off, nothing welded, seized, burnt, I guess it must have gotten too hot, so i added more ventilation near the motor. Its good to be back in action 
Thanx for the advise and tips.


----------



## David Querbach (Sep 9, 2021)

For future reference, Digikey is also a good source -- their price is not always the best, but they ship overnight for CDN$8.00.  

This capacitor will do the job for you, as long as it fits:
https://www.digikey.ca/en/products/detail/cornell-dubilier-electronics-cde/PSU23315A/1551647
Click on "Datasheet" to see the physical dimensions.  Click on the "Series" link to find other capacitance and voltage values of the same type of capacitor.

The higher-value capacitor in your motor is the start capacitor; the lower value is the run capacitor.  A little higher capacitance value (233 uF shown above vs. the original 200 uF) will work fine in this application.  

The run capacitor needs a higher voltage spec than the run capacitor, so the values of your original capacitors are correct.  In general, when choosing a capacitor, a higher voltage spec is always acceptable, but the capacitor may be physically bigger or more expensive than necessary.

As for the "pop", yes, that's what mine looked like too when it blew.  I wouldn't expect to find any problem with the motor; these capacitors are under considerable stress and just get old and die eventually, especially the start capacitor.


----------

